
Lessons learned from two failed projects - nocodebcn
https://phoenixdown.co/side-projects-timing-politics/
======
nocodebcn
Here's the story about Toby Allen's failed projects.

He has founded many startups throughout his career, but there are two that
gave him lots of valuable lessons: RealityHunt and "I Voted Remain".

